# Rumors of Lee Abrams to be let go by XM



## jgc (Nov 14, 2002)

First Dave Logan now Lee Abrams next to be let go by XM in a major cost cutting initiative. Rumors flying around the building.

And, no I'm not getting wound up!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

God I hope this one is NOT true. I corespond with Lee about once a week, this guy goes out of his way to make sure the listners are happy.

I once emailed him at 2:30am and got a reply from him at 6:30am on a SATURDAY non the less!

I feel getting rid of Abrams is a mistake, I also felt that getting rid of Dave Logan was also a big mistake.


----------



## SOCAL XMER (Oct 11, 2002)

:ewww: I hope that's not true, Lee Abrams rocks. That would be a big mistake.:nono2: Why would they get rid of him?:scratch:


----------



## SOCAL XMER (Oct 11, 2002)

I just talked to Lee via E mail and he is staying at XM.:welcome: :grin:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Very good news! Lee IS XM as far as I am concerned.


----------



## jgc (Nov 14, 2002)

He's staying. That clears the rumors up.


----------



## jgc (Nov 14, 2002)

I mean that clears that up with him staying


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I just got an email from him as well and he said he's still working on an issue (the story of which I hope to relate with a wonderfully happy ending) that indicated he was still around and not going anywhere.


----------

